# Let the 'poo put of the bag so to speak



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Well Lady is now a big sister!!
It all happened fast! 
But introducing Cricket!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yippy yippy ... hello little Cricket puppy, so lovely for Lady to have a little choccy sister. So very happy and excited for you Mo xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thank you Jojo!!! we are excited!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

What a lovely little Poo.m congratulations.:baby::baby:


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

OMG! what a little sweetie, tell us more.....


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She is a Chocolate cockapoo, mum was a tri colour American, dad was a Toy chocolate poodle. She is just over 10 weeks old. and a bundle of laughs!! she is feisty and funny! and is enjoying jumping on her sisters head to be tossed off.


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

She is so adorable!! Congratulations!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

sounds great, so Lady is enjoying being a big sis then? when did you know you were getting her? (sneaky!)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Such lovely news .. I'm waiting for members to start screaming with excitement that Mo has a Poo number 2 .. so cute.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We knew we were getting her, well, just on Tuesday. lol. Lady likes being a big sister, but on her terms, and not at meal time. lol.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

So glad everything is going well with your new baby. Welcome little Cricket!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Adorable! And I love how you make decisions. Ha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Ahhhh so cute!! I love her name  and i love a chocolate cockapoo! Will be interesting to see if her coat fades like Tilly's has.

Lucky lady. I'm sure she'll be a fab big sister  xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we have been looking for a chocolate girl for a long time. we are excited to have this feisty little thing.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Fantastic!
Lovely puppy lucky you and Lady, even if she doesn't always see it that way - yet! 
We need more pictures, many more pictures


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

And her eyelashes are already looking long and lush. Giving sissy a run for her money!! I'm so happy for you guys! 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks!! Oh I have loads more pictures!! haha
though she moves fast so alot are blurry, 
and yes, her lashes are long and lush, she looks like she has a lash curler in her toy box as they curve up really nicely!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

So is she going to be called Jimminy?
Does she have a tail?
Definitely need more pictures, even blurry ones...


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

She is gorgeous! Glad they are getting on well. Oh and that bed is lovely


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HEY MARZI!!!! you got why she is called Cricket!! 
but no we wont be calling her Jimminy. lol

unfortunately no, she does not have a tail.I wish she did, but she is already good at wagging her whole bum. 

She does have green/Blue eyes. 

She was going to be known as Flower....we had always called the future dream puppy Flower, but then changed our mind once we had her. 

I will post more now...I just have to do so from my phone.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh yay!! I've been waiting for this news!!!

Cricket is just smashing... What a little honey choccie poo!!

How's it all going? Wow.. I'm delighted xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

As requested more pics! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Things are going well. I am tired. lol she doesnt love her crate yet, but we are working on it.....

ok the list of things that you forget between #1 and #2

1) Puppy teeth are really really really sharp
2) when it is time to eat, they mean like right now
3) not much sleep required.


Lol joking aside, we adore and love her already!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahhh bouncy little Cricket  I love her name, it really suits her and it's so different Eh!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

JoJo said:


> Ahhh bouncy little Cricket  I love her name, it really suits her and is so different Eh!


I love when you give me an Eh! Eh


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh wow! I'm in love with your little cricket - she looks so tiny next to lady - congratulations on your new bundle of fun....... Lots more pictures and tales required please.
I bet watching the two of them is pure entertainment!! Xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She is tiny. Just 3lbs 11 oz. with a chubby little puppy tummy.
it is fun to watch them explore who each other is. and Cricket is definitely the instigator. she will bark at Lady until she gets up to play. a real little sister she is.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Just adorable! X


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Congratulations. She really does look a bundle of fun, love the photo with her draped over Lady. Enjoy these lovely puppy days, who needs sleep


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Welcome baby Cricket she's so cute love the one where she is on top of Lady. She is so tiny Can't wait to meet her


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What an absolute bundle of pure chocolate puppy bliss.  She is such a cutie, Congratulations to the whole family and especially to Lady for welcoming her new sister so nicely and for teaching her the ways of the big dogs.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She really seems to suit her name


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I was hoping you'd name poo #2 the Tramp. But I suppose people would stare at you funny of you yelled out "Lady and the Tramp". You must post video of play instigation! And sib pics. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I will try and get some pics

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

She's a cutie pie for sure.  Love her name.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> I was hoping you'd name poo #2 the Tramp. But I suppose people would stare at you funny of you yelled out "Lady and the Tramp".
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Now all Mo needs to do is call Lady and _Give a little whistle_


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Aw, fabulous! Congratulations on your choccie bundle, she's very cute


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm glad you all love her name. It was quite the discussion at our house. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Zippedydoodah Zippedyeyyy 
Welcome, welcome, welcome you beautiful little Cricket you are such a lucky doggy to be living with Lady, Mo and her Villan, enjoy your lovely new life, lucky poo


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

LOVE LOVE LOVE that name!!! How adorable is she!! Congratulations . . . I'm jealous!!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Now all Mo needs to do is call Lady and _Give a little whistle_



Or Crickets nickname could be "My Fair" so all Mo has to do is call out "My Fair Lady" and she'd get two poos at once. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Yippy lots of excited members about Mo's puppy news ... more Cricket photos needed Mo. Mo hope Cricket has settled in well and the toilet training is going well, in no time at all she will be ringing those bells just like her clever big sister  Hugs to Lady & Cricket xx


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

oohhh what a gorgeous little girly 
Love that name, so different, I bet she is the only poo (or only dog) with that name, and it suits her. 
Lucky you and lucky lady to have a new friend to play with.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I'm glad you all love her name so much....it came to me while playing with her....she is really great about going on the pee pad. We haven't transitioned to outside yet as we ate having awful weather this week. High winds and rain. But she us really good with the pad and its right by the door. 

She had her first bath last night. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Little poppet look at those ears xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

she is already tripping on her ears. she is so funny Karen!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

They're lovely.... Looking forward to seeing summer pictures of the girlies together xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

if spring could ever get here!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's got my favourite ears.. Lucky girl!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

They are getting closer! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Such cute little muppets Hmmm the way it's going now I think summer is never going to get here..it's so cold and icky out :ugh: And those pesky flies I feel like i'm in a bad movie it's so gross There are big clouds of them everywhere and they just stick to you ...creeps me out This is the side of my building icky!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Well Mo, I've waited a long time to write this.....

:jumping: *Mo has Poo no.2!!!!! * :congrats: 

What a cute liite :baby2: she is too. Lots of love to Cricket and Lady from me and my gang xxxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Clare! It has been a long time!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

We need a Cricket update (just love the name)!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I really am so so happy that you guys love the name so much!! YAY makes me happy...as she did go without a name for two days. poor thing.
Cricket is doing awesome! she is nipping like crazy, man do you forget how sharp those puppy teeth really are!!!!!!!
She is starting to get used to her crate, but she isnt happy about it. lol. 
She is absolutely hillarious. this AM when I was getting the girls breakfast she was doing laps around Lady making growly noises...and lady just watched.
she likes to nap in Random places, which i will post a picture. and her and lady shared their first toy last night! melt my heart!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She decided to sleep between the water bowls...lol.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's adorable Amanda and I really love that it's all going so well!

Her name is just great honestly. I would never have thought it but it just works so well for a little characterful cockapoo!

I've been trying to think of other names like it but just can't think of any. It's really unique! Well done


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I just love this picture. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> She's adorable Amanda and I really love that it's all going so well!
> 
> Her name is just great honestly. I would never have thought it but it just works so well for a little characterful cockapoo!
> 
> I've been trying to think of other names like it but just can't think of any. It's really unique! Well done


Well, it is a disney name and there are a few others I like - Abu, the cheeky monkey in aladdin, Darla and Dory, both in finding Nemo), Figaro from Pinocchio, there are many more but maybe not as original as cricket - of course Ruth you could have had two Disney names if you had called Nina 'Stitch' !!

Lovely to see Lady and Cricket getting on, too cute.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> She decided to sleep between the water bowls...lol.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


This has got to be one of my favorite pics ever....so innocent and cute


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She is a funny little girl. We love her. She seems to have put on some good weight.....which we will find out for sure on Monday when she gets her shots.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

dio.ren said:


> Such cute little muppets Hmmm the way it's going now I think summer is never going to get here..it's so cold and icky out :ugh: And those pesky flies I feel like i'm in a bad movie it's so gross There are big clouds of them everywhere and they just stick to you ...creeps me out This is the side of my building icky!


OMG I have NEVER seen so many flies.....yeuk! Hope you will be a fly free zone soon!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Jedicrazy said:


> Well Mo, I've waited a long time to write this.....
> 
> :jumping: *Mo has Poo no.2!!!!! * :congrats:
> 
> What a cute liite :baby2: she is too. Lots of love to Cricket and Lady from me and my gang xxxx


Just dropping by to see pictures of the lovely Cricket. She is a real beauty Mo. Finally 'poo number two for you :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She is a little character. We love her to bits. And she is getting wavey

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Think that means we need more pictures please!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> She is a funny little girl. We love her. She seems to have put on some good weight.....which we will find out for sure on Monday when she gets her shots.


Love all the pics of her she seems like she has grown especially in that pic on the couch Love her coat she seems so glossy!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

C'mon - we need more pictures of Cricket and Lady, please - I'll whistle for them


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady and I are having a nice snuggle on the couch right now...cricket has commandeered lady's bed at the moment. But we have bought a nice new big one. 
Cricket is off to the vet today for her round of vaccinations. 
So hopefully that goes OK. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Amanda, she is gorgeous. You can really see the American Cocker in her.. Adorable!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes her face has a lot of american cocker in her. Shorter nose. But she now has horns. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

What a cutie. I love her!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Cricket is a sweetie - she looks as if she has dumbo flappers like Dot


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

5.4 lbs at the vet today. She is growing well!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Gorgeous gorgeous cricket! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

And that wee pink chubby belly is so beautiful xx


----------

